# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Not really a rant, actually a bit funny...

## Friend

I've just started working on my hair loss situation. Earlier this month, my doctor called with the results of my blood work; I'm anemic, and she said that anemia can contribute to hair loss. I'm on an iron supplement now, so we'll see how that goes.

Anyway, I _finally_ looked up exactly what anemia is and what that means for your body, and I found that symptoms include:
*Feeling grumpy*
*Feeling weak or tired*
*Headaches*
*Problems concentrating or thinking*
It is possible that I have been anemic ever since I was a teenager.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dex89

> I've just started working on my hair loss situation. Earlier this month, my doctor called with the results of my blood work; I'm anemic, and she said that anemia can contribute to hair loss. I'm on an iron supplement now, so we'll see how that goes.
> 
> Anyway, I _finally_ looked up exactly what anemia is and what that means for your body, and I found that symptoms include:
> *Feeling grumpy*
> *Feeling weak or tired*
> *Headaches*
> *Problems concentrating or thinking*
> It is possible that I have been anemic ever since I was a teenager.


 I also believe I have anemia, my skin color is pale and I'm hispanic, and have the same syptoms that is on your list. lol Do you think people that suffer hair loss from the lack of iron(anemia) will regrowth their hair?

EDIT: do you take any iron pills, if so which one?

----------


## Friend

Yes, *possibly*.  However, I was diagnosed with hereditary hair loss after all the tests that they ran on me. While my iron deficiency could be a contributing factor, fixing that will not likely fix my hair loss completely.

So like I was saying, my dermatologist did say that anemia could cause hair loss and possibly might be _contributing_ to my hair loss.  I talked to my primary care physician about this, and she told me to take 325mg of an elemental iron supplement first thing in the morning on an empty stomach with a glass of orange juice. If I found that caused constipation, then I could try 28mg of iron glycinate.

I went straight for the (hopefully) non-constipating version:
Nature's Bounty Gentle Iron 28 mg Dietary Supplement Capsules

I take one of those a day... we'll see how it goes. Even if it doesn't help with my hair loss, then it might help with those other symptoms of anemia... and that would still be a good thing.

----------


## dex89

> Yes, *possibly*.  However, I was diagnosed with hereditary hair loss after all the tests that they ran on me. While my iron deficiency could be a contributing factor, fixing that will not likely fix my hair loss completely.
> 
> So like I was saying, my dermatologist did say that anemia could cause hair loss and possibly might be _contributing_ to my hair loss.  I talked to my primary care physician about this, and she told me to take 325mg of an elemental iron supplement first thing in the morning on an empty stomach with a glass of orange juice. If I found that caused constipation, then I could try 28mg of iron glycinate.
> 
> I went straight for the (hopefully) non-constipating version:
> Nature's Bounty Gentle Iron 28 mg Dietary Supplement Capsules
> 
> I take one of those a day... we'll see how it goes. Even if it doesn't help with my hair loss, then it might help with those other symptoms of anemia... and that would still be a good thing.


 Really interesting, I'm going to make an appointment to get myself check out. I bought some iron pills at walmart today, just in case. Thanks for the responds.

----------

